# Tall like Val but much skinnier



## Rugged Child (Oct 3, 2006)

A few years ago I recall seeing a plant at the LFS that appeared to be tall and robust like a val but was much skinnier..very similar to a blade of grass that you would find on your lawn. If I recall correctly it was pretty light green in color too. Anyone have an idea what this could? and perhaps where I could find some?

Thanks


----------



## Rugged Child (Oct 3, 2006)

I think what I'm looking for may be Vallisneria Nana ..any body have some extras of this to sell or share? ..I live in the GTA


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

maybe blyxa japonica?


----------



## Rugged Child (Oct 3, 2006)

Trigga said:


> maybe blyxa japonica?


Thanks for the response, but I've been looking online and I think its Val Nana...anyone got some?


----------



## Rugged Child (Oct 3, 2006)

actually, it could be Echinodorus angustifolius


----------

